# Water From Dehumidifier



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

can water collected by dehumidifier be used for water change? is it safe? just curious.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It will be full of bacteria, fungal spores, and trace metals of lead, copper, zinc, and aluminum. Bad for fish, but okay for houseplants and other plants you don't plan on eating.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, didn't know that.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Test it with your basic water kit and you will be surprised. Does wonders for household plants.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> It will be full of bacteria, fungal spores, and trace metals of lead, copper, zinc, and aluminum. Bad for fish, but okay for houseplants and other plants you don't plan on eating.


Good info, Thanks.


----------

